# Over 60's Visa for UK



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the steps I need to take to apply for an "over 60's" visa to the UK?
I have briefly read the requirements but where do I start please?
Has anyone already done it? I will be coming from Australia to the UK, I believe the visa is for 2 years with a further 2 year extension if you have satisfied Immigration on the 1st visa and then a permanent status after the 4 years. How much is the insurance for the pension (I read somewhere you had to pay it for 5 years) but do not know how much.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Can anyone tell me the steps I need to take to apply for an "over 60's" visa to the UK?
> I have briefly read the requirements but where do I start please?
> Has anyone already done it? I will be coming from Australia to the UK, I believe the visa is for 2 years with a further 2 year extension if you have satisfied Immigration on the 1st visa and then a permanent status after the 4 years. How much is the insurance for the pension (I read somewhere you had to pay it for 5 years) but do not know how much.


If you are referring to the immigration category of retired person of independent means (RPIM), this was sadly abolished in November 2008 and the visa is no longer issued.

_On 27 November 2008, the 'retired persons of independent means' immigration category was closed to new entrants. You cannot now apply to enter the UK in this category._
(UK Border Agency)

It's very difficult to move to UK if you are just relying on retirement pension, as the only category now open is as an investor with £1 million to plough into a British business or start your own, or as an entrepreneur if you have a cash asset of £200,000 which is available to invest in a UK venture in which you will play an active part in running.

Or if you have a UK-born grandparent and you intend to work in UK, you can get an ancestry visa valid 5 years.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Unless something has changed recently, there no such thing as an "over 60s visa" in the UK. Sorry.


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Over the hill*



Joppa said:


> If you are referring to the immigration category of retired person of independent means (RPIM), this was sadly abolished in November 2008 and the visa is no longer issued.
> 
> _On 27 November 2008, the 'retired persons of independent means' immigration category was closed to new entrants. You cannot now apply to enter the UK in this category._
> (UK Border Agency)
> ...


Many thanks for the information. 
Yes I had read on the UK Immigration site that the over 60's had been abolished however on the Australian site there is a new one which sparked my interest. It is suppossed to be in 2 year 'trials', you need £19000 per year proof of income in Australia, pay an insurance for NHS and another for a pension for 5 years etc etc but both my grandparents paternally and maternally are or should I say were British so thanks for that tip.


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

*60's visa*



nyclon said:


> Unless something has changed recently, there no such thing as an "over 60s visa" in the UK. Sorry.


:'(


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Many thanks for the information.
> Yes I had read on the UK Immigration site that the over 60's had been abolished however on the Australian site there is a new one which sparked my interest. It is suppossed to be in 2 year 'trials', you need £19000 per year proof of income in Australia, pay an insurance for NHS and another for a pension for 5 years etc etc but both my grandparents paternally and maternally are or should I say were British so thanks for that tip.


I can find no such information about the new trials on the British High Commission in Australia site (the only official source in Australia). Can you give me a link to that?
There is an investor retirement visa for those who wish to retire _*in*_ Australia.


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Joppa said:


> I can find no such information about the new trials on the British High Commission in Australia site (the only official source in Australia). Can you give me a link to that?
> There is an investor retirement visa for those who wish to retire _*in*_ Australia.


It is past the witching hour here so I will look again tomorrow


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Oldies but goodies*



Joppa said:


> I can find no such information about the new trials on the British High Commission in Australia site (the only official source in Australia). Can you give me a link to that?
> There is an investor retirement visa for those who wish to retire _*in*_ Australia.


Morning
I too can not find the link :-(, when I have more time and am not off to work I will certainly send it to you. At any rate I am thinking the Ancestry visa may be better as I can work to meet new people etc, but I was under the impression you had to be under 30?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Morning
> I too can not find the link :-(, when I have more time and am not off to work I will certainly send it to you. At any rate I am thinking the Ancestry visa may be better as I can work to meet new people etc, but I was under the impression you had to be under 30?


No, that's for youth mobility scheme (aka working holiday). The only restriction is that you must be 17 or over, that you must be able and willing to work (i.e. not in receipt of invalidity or disability benefit), and that you cannot access public funds such as housing benefit or income support.


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

Joppa said:


> No, that's for youth mobility scheme (aka working holiday). The only restriction is that you must be 17 or over, that you must be able and willing to work (i.e. not in receipt of invalidity or disability benefit), and that you cannot access public funds such as housing benefit or income support.


Well I had better get cracking, I want to make this thing happen before my 62 birthday, August 2012.
Any information on which visa, cost of visa, any restrictions, can I purchase a property on that visa etc would be greatfully accepted. 
Many thanks, thank heavens this site is here as I am obviously not that crash hot with this visa thing, back when I was young we travelled, stayed, worked and moved on like gypsys with our managers taking care of all the important things.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Well I had better get cracking, I want to make this thing happen before my 62 birthday, August 2012.
> Any information on which visa, cost of visa, any restrictions, can I purchase a property on that visa etc would be greatfully accepted.
> Many thanks, thank heavens this site is here as I am obviously not that crash hot with this visa thing, back when I was young we travelled, stayed, worked and moved on like gypsys with our managers taking care of all the important things.


About ancestry visa and how to apply is in UK Border Agency | UK ancestry and its links. Information for Australian applicants in Visas.
Visa fee is 424 AUD. It's valid for 5 years, and then you can apply for settlement (indefinite leave to remain). The only restriction is you have to work, and you can't access public funds.
Anyone can buy properties in UK - you don't need a special visa.


----------



## embe3 (Oct 4, 2011)

I too am thinking of applying for an Ancestry Visa. I'm retired and will be just 60 when I apply. I've been told that there will be no problem because of my age. I intend to work, and I also understand that I don't necessarily have to have a job before I head over there. I'm wondering what would happen if I couldn't get work for whatever reason ? Are there any checks to make sure I have a job ?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

embe3 said:


> I too am thinking of applying for an Ancestry Visa. I'm retired and will be just 60 when I apply. I've been told that there will be no problem because of my age. I intend to work, and I also understand that I don't necessarily have to have a job before I head over there. I'm wondering what would happen if I couldn't get work for whatever reason ? Are there any checks to make sure I have a job ?


No checks but since you have no recourse to public funds, you won't get any help with housing or living costs. So you may have no choice but to return home.


----------

